# Porsches are fast.



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

it has been a very long time since I've driven my car in anger, and to be honest I'm rusty. Being Saturday night, and looking to run the car and clean out the pipes, I had a go with a Porsche 997 GT3 RS, those orange things.

I have to say it, the damned thing was so fast off the line. Dragged the car eight times, and it wasn't until the 5th run where I could get past him and pull definitely clear just after shifting into 4th. We were running "cat and mouse", me running chaser, so I was always dusted on the starts.

Takes a lot of technique to run a GT-R around the turbo lag deficit and be able to run with a very fast N/A car. I think weight must have a lot to do with it as well - Murcielagos aren't so fast off the line and are easier to beat.

It was a great catharsis to get out at night and play. I first took the bike out and ran the mountain roads and dragged some knee. Then arriving at home, I decided to bring out the Skyline and made some arrangements to make it interesting.

It would have been interesting to have run in the "mouse" position, but frankly, I enjoy racing (hooliganism, felony driving, whatever your point of view is) from behind. I can see the action and if I can at least pull even there's no question that I've beat the guy, especially since the lead car has at least a half-second head start in power application (I never tailgate off the start). I was mentally very relaxed; it was a "friendly", and a Skyline must be driven literally with anger to keep it in the power zone - one moment of relaxation, and you've dropped out of boost and it's a fair bit of a bog to get back up to speed.

It also takes RPMs - I had to use up to 8500rpm. I think I can count on one hand the number of times the car has seen 7000rpm in the past three months. I still have a bit of Skyline Traumatic Stress Disorder and am a bit nervous about the bearings when winding the car up that high, but nothing was amiss and I guess I should really just put faith in the build and the meticulous balancing that was done - lord knows I inspected every bit of it over and over as she came together.

But it must be said. Watching how quick these special Porsches are, I have to swallow pride and admit, they are DAMNED fast and absolutely brilliant sports cars. Only outright overwhelming horsepower could get me past; I've little doubt that car would have owned me on a track. Kudos to Stuttgart engineering!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Old news.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i got completely owned by a lambo the other weekend

it was the new spyder


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

I hada bit o a play with a lambo, just after i got my gtr !!!! 
A Murcielago, before i rebuilt my engine and i was able to work with it alright !!!!
Pulled a good 8 lengths on him easy ,into the twisty bits he just slackened off.:thumbsup:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

a budy of mine used to be one of the top sales men in Irelands main porche garage..he always landed on at the weekends with a different car,usually carreras and always took us for spins.i reakon porche under estimate the factory power figures..they are simply insane.Power comes from no where and they feel so torquey..and the sound...!

Last one i was in was the new model base carrera..not even an S.think it was 345bhp..it felt like 445bhp.Absolute animal and the brakes were so good id be pushed to find words to describe them..ud really have to be in one to understand!!!!! Porches are sick machines cant wait to be able to afford one


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Edit post !!! I meant to say Gallardo. :chairshot


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I've not had the opportunity yet

Some guy in a Cayman was up for it the other day, but I didn't think it would be fair:chuckle::bowdown1:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Zed Ed said:


> I've not had the opportunity yet
> 
> Some guy in a Cayman was up for it the other day, but I didn't think it would be fair:chuckle::bowdown1:


Caymans are gay !

Reading this makes me miss my Skyline back in the Uk... The Stagea I have out here just isn't the same...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Caymans are a very nicely balanced car.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Without an LSD and sound too much like Gayman.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

R33_GTS-t said:


> Without an LSD and sound too much like Gayman.


Have you driven one?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

very sporty ride, brilliant handling, underpowered.

it's a shame Porsche doesn't stick the 997 Turbo engine and drivetrain into the Cayman, although there was a rumor last year that Porsche was testing a Cayman turbo mule. If Porsche *really* wanted to beat the GT-R on the 'Ring, they need to use the Cayman chassis with their 911 Turbo goodies.

My map is very conservative; I recorded a peak knock of 20 and boosted 1.86 bar during all that thrashing. I think I can bump up timing a little. But no matter what - rev the engine and then sidestep the clutch!!


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

matty32 said:


> i got completely owned by a lambo the other weekend


Is that a sign telling you to go for more power, I suppose it depends on what you want out of the car. Is your R34 modified? If not then I guess the Lambo was always going to win.


@ Kismet - Korea sounds like there are tonnes of luxury cars more than willing to be raced. Out of interest what is your car making terms of bhp ? Is it lightened in anyway?


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

A friend of mine just recently sold his 996 turbo which was very quick , wing mirror to wing mirror with my car to the end of 3rd gear but i would start to pull away easily, he has now replaced it with a 997 GT3 not an RS version but it doesnt have a cage or any of the other luxuries and having driven both cars i would say its not far of the 996 turbo of the line but hasnt got the balls up top due to being N/A but is still a very quick car but the GTR is still on top.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Nas said:


> Is that a sign telling you to go for more power, I suppose it depends on what you want out of the car. Is your R34 modified? If not then I guess the Lambo was always going to win.
> 
> 
> @ Kismet - Korea sounds like there are tonnes of luxury cars more than willing to be raced. Out of interest what is your car making terms of bhp ? Is it lightened in anyway?


there are hordes of exotics that are street raced in Seoul. There should be a lot of videos on YouTube.

Unfortunately, there was a big police roundup last week. The news reported 301 owners of exotics were arrested for street racing, including a young Ferrari Enzo owner. But the weapons of choice for these rich unemployed kids are generally F430s, Audi R8s, 997 Turbos, and Gallardos. I just see them a lot because of the neighborhood I live in.

Regarding Lamborghinis, since they're the most common exotic in Seoul, I've had a fair bit of experience with them. Gallardos are actually harder to take because they're so lightening quick in turns, but a stage 2 GT-R can still beat it. Murcielagos are honestly, heavy lumbering things, and by the time they're really moving, a GT-R is well into boost and power is matched.

Fortunately, because I don't speak Korean very well, I don't hang out on the underground racing message boards, so I wasn't swept up. Furthermore, Korea does not have any law that involves confiscation and destruction of street-raced cars, as the U.S. does. The cops have known for years where all the racing goes down, but I think they just needed to collect some revenue in fines from some well-heeled drivers. Didn't put much of a dent in things - last night was quite busy, with cars screaming down the boulevards well into the night.

I run over 650bhp at the crank by overboosting my turbos a fair bit and using water injection. My car is probably around stock weight - I've removed a lot of ancillary junk from the engine and tossed out the spare tire and whatnot, but added 2 x 10" subs and two amplifiers. So call it 1500kg with driver, your basic R32 packing a bit of a punch


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

The more I think about it...a GT2 version of the Cayman would be completely sick. Minus AWD, with lighter weight and the twin-turbo powerplant, it's one of those cars that would be utterly brilliant, but will never be built for marketing reasons - can't have the mid-range model outperforming the top-shelf GT2, can we.


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

I know there old, but they sound awesome i reckon, but i thought a 355 was up for it last August time.... i was crawling through traffic heading for a ring road on a nice Sunday afternoon, and he was a few cars behind and stuck himself out a bit and was revving. My windows were down and i did notice. so when the road leading to the ring road went to 2 lanes, i gunned it a bit (only up to the speed limit of said road ofcourse) and he completely bottled it and backed off.... i was suprised more than anything. 

Maybe they're slower than i thought?


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

355 are not that fast! 
but what a sound truly unique
when decatted with tubi's even better


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

banzai g said:


> Edit post !!! I meant to say Gallardo. :chairshot


Gallardos arent too special in a straight line, just last weekend I had around 6 runs against my mate in his Gallardo whilst I was in my E36 M3 Evo, they were dead even up to about 120-130mph, where we slowed down.


----------



## N1GTR (Mar 31, 2009)

Have driven a lot of the exotics being talked about here (and more), the GT3 is SO underated. Its specs on paper, or the internet (who uses paper these days) makes it look slowish until you read the weight and gear ratios. 

Having my time again, id definatly 100% buy a GT3 over the R32 GTR. Have driven the R35 a few times now aswel, would still get a GT3


----------



## chasedbypolice (Apr 17, 2009)

You hear a lot of racing down in my Blvd's too at night, but it's just kids on scooters! No GTR racers just yet! Just wait until I get mine in July, I'll give them kids a run for their money!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

SB-Performance said:


> Gallardos arent too special in a straight line, just last weekend I had around 6 runs against my mate in his Gallardo whilst I was in my E36 M3 Evo, they were dead even up to about 120-130mph, where we slowed down.


There is something wrong with his then. :bawling:


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

kismetcapitan said:


> very sporty ride, brilliant handling, underpowered.


Spot on. I believe that if had more power then it would embarrass it's big brother...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Howsie said:


> There is something wrong with his then. :bawling:




Has to be.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I pulled past an F355 once, he had passed me while I had been pulled over on the shoulder, and I still caught him!

I've driven the Spyder and I call it an "experience" car. It's quite beautiful in appearance, it's a dog until the high RPMs then the engine wakes up with a trumpeting roar, I wouldn't call it slow but the list of faster cars is quite long. It handles smartly yet again, there's better. But for looking good and making a riotous exhaust sound that sounds the business, keep it over 4000rpm and it's a nice bit of fun in the summer.

I find the scene in F&F#1 where the Supra races the F355 laughably ridiculous. A built 2JZ would be multiple car lengths ahead of an F355 by the middle of 2nd gear.

Ferrari's only home runs with the V8 IMHO have been the 288 GTO, and then a long interval until the F430.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

kismetcapitan said:


> I find the scene in F&F#1 where the Supra races the F355 laughably ridiculous.


Dude, seriously, what scene in any of the F&F films isn't laughably ridiculous?

lol


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

SB-Performance said:


> Gallardos arent too special in a straight line, just last weekend I had around 6 runs against my mate in his Gallardo whilst I was in my E36 M3 Evo, they were dead even up to about 120-130mph, where we slowed down.


You must have a pretty special m3 evo !!!! 
Ive owned them 3 litres and 3.2s both mapped etc,and drive the gallardo i raced ,never would a m3 work with it, M3s aint that quick.
I absolutely smoked my mate in his M3 evo([email protected]) In my gtr Running 0.7 bar off boost !!!!!!!!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah im not being funny but my mate works with lambos and the gallardo is speedy!

eats the hell out of M3's!

when mine is back up and running properly are going to arrange a little coincidental meet between a few lambos and myself


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

banzai g said:


> You must have a pretty special m3 evo !!!!
> Ive owned them 3 litres and 3.2s both mapped etc,and drive the gallardo i raced ,never would a m3 work with it, M3s aint that quick.
> I absolutely smoked my mate in his M3 evo([email protected]) In my gtr Running 0.7 bar off boost !!!!!!!!


I was suprised too, maybe he is a shit driver, but even the passengers in all cars + another full car witnessed the many runs and wer suprised too, but I guess none of you can believe it unless you saw it. It is slightly modified with AC Schnitzer (sp?) parts, but nothing major.

And its yellow so has to be quick!!!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

He can't drive then. Seriously, you wouldn't have a hope in hell.


----------



## gsxrgavin (Oct 10, 2005)

Interesting reading. I was wondering what to get next after my Skyline. I've realised that I can't afford anything with more power, so have started looking at power to weight ratio's. A N/A 996 911 could have roughly the same power to weight ratio as my skyline with a bit of tuning! Anyone else got any suggestions?


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Howsie said:


> He can't drive then. Seriously, you wouldn't have a hope in hell.


Well lets take it as neither of the 2 brothers could drive, what I said happened, happened.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

And I drove the Lambo around Palmers circuit and was passing the E92 M3's with relative ease. That also happened (not in a pub).


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I absolutely must give full throttle against a Gallardo or I'm left playing catchup, and I have over 400 more horsepower than an E36 M3. Not saying this or that, just stating plain facts.


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

had a chase on the german autobahn with a porsche GT3 with my R34 GTR (at this time it was powered around 400 bhp)

gave him the lights at 300 km/h, while he got afraid and drove out the autobahn on the next exit. (i felt that the car wasnst running fine at this moment. i noticed 1 hour later that i ran on lowboost 0% boost gain  )

maxspeed i could manage (not even the end) was 316 km/h with GPS system messured.

the othertime a Lambo Diabolo HT the old model, got me into a small acceleration battle on the autobahn as well. though he could lought about my GTR and pointing with the finger on me. After i shifted down to 3rd gear an give him some gas he was never seen again ^^


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

That must be a VERY conservative "400hp" then


----------



## AlienWorkshop (Nov 15, 2007)

never was on a dyno with this car but i was told by the exporteur in Japan this car is light modified to 400 bhp


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm not sure what that has to do with the Gallardo?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

erm nothing, the thread is called porsches are fast and he was talking about a porsche against his r34 in the beginning . . . . ?


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Something doesnt add up hear (maybe lve got my sums wrong) but 650bhp gtr v 415bhp gt3

Surely you should have left him for dead.

Is it the way you drive (may have misread/missed out)

A friend with gtss's running approx 600bhp (running the tubs beyond the effiency zone) smoked a f430, isnt the f430 and porche in the same league?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry side question 600hp on gtss's!! what boost is he running! lol
i run mine on 1.6 bar!


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah! thats what l thought.

But thats what he claims, apparantly has 1.5 gasket and running very high boost, l think he said 1.8bar, hence my quote of running the tubs beyond there effiency zone.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

tweenie rob reckons im running up to about 550 so 600 isnt too far off but is pushing it . . .

i am yet to race any exotica in my car yet (not that i can remember! haha)

a family friend down the road has a gt3 rs so i will get him to bring it out and will give it a go


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah you do that, cause l'd like to know how it turns out.

If l was spending a wod of money for 650bhp and was to do dismally against a gt3, l'd question as to why bother.




G40tee said:


> tweenie rob reckons im running up to about 550 so 600 isnt too far off but is pushing it . . .
> 
> i am yet to race any exotica in my car yet (not that i can remember! haha)
> 
> a family friend down the road has a gt3 rs so i will get him to bring it out and will give it a go


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Howsie said:


> And I drove the Lambo around Palmers circuit and was passing the E92 M3's with relative ease. That also happened (not in a pub).


Mine wasnt in a pub either, it was on a road. I know your having a hard time believing me, i dont have to lie about it or exaggerate at all as I have nothing to prove to you, Ive had way quicker cars than an E36 M3 too...but fact of the matter is, what I have said happened happened, like it or not; im not saying it is an allround quicker car, just saying when my 2 friends in their Gallardo's tried to get away, they coudnt...blame it on the driver, blame it on him having the top down, blame it on the shoes he was wearing; it happened...the 10+people who saw it can vouch for that.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

lol same story with me and a carb R1! people dont believe it but i definately beat one and he was giving it some too!

one of those had to be there to believe it kind of things!


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

a 650bhp r32 gtr on a straight line should pull a car length with every gear on a gt3..FULL STOP!absolutly no comparison in power and torque.However on a track the same gtr would find it hard to keep up to a gt3..!

As for gt-ss running 600bhp at 1.8 bar..thats v.questionable!i love the gt-ss dont get me wrong but i would think they would make as much power if not more at 1.5/6 bar..most iv ever heard on a rb26 with twin ss was 480 at the hubs..550 560 fly


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

nozza1 said:


> Yeah you do that, cause l'd like to know how it turns out.
> 
> If l was spending a wod of money for 650bhp and was to do dismally against a gt3, l'd question as to why bother.


The GT3 is lighter, has better aero-dyn, the NA has no lag and the new tech RWD vs all tech AWD has far less transmission losses. 

The difference between the two is not as great as the 650 vs 415 at the engine if you were to see the power/weight to the road figures.

for example if you multiply the Porsche bhp up by the weight difference it gives the equiv of 460bhp in a R32, add in less trans losses and the Porsche may be about 510bhp and add in the CdA difference and Porsche standard under estimating the power figures and a GT3 is not far off a 570bhp R32 GT-R.

One reason to bother is money, it is cheaper to build and own a 650bhp GT-R than a GT3.


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

the gt3 aint that light!!yes alot more aerodynamic..as for lag porches aint rocket fast down low either.the flat six really pulls at high revs..also a twin turbo powered 600 to 650 bhp gtr wouldnt be laggy either..2860-5s when mapped correctly can be very responsive

A dyno proven 650bhp r32 should eat a gt3 on a straight line no question.

My old car pulled half a car length(mininum starting at 3000rpm) in 2nd and 3rd gear on a 2006 carrera s.by the end of 4th i was well over 2 car lenghts ahead and still pulling.he eventually slowly passed me when i was flat in 5th simply because he had an extra gear,Think that model carrera s were around 355 or 360 bhp.My car at the time was running 324bhp 298.9 ft lbs torque.180sx stripped to the knickers Hks [email protected] bar and step 1hks cams,power fc d-jetro.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

creedonsr20det;


> a 650bhp r32 gtr on a straight line should pull a car length with every gear on a gt3..FULL STOP!absolutly no comparison in power and torque.However on a track the same gtr would find it hard to keep up to a gt3..!
> 
> As for gt-ss running 600bhp at 1.8 bar..thats v.questionable!i love the gt-ss dont get me wrong but i would think they would make as much power if not more at 1.5/6 bar..most iv ever heard on a rb26 with twin ss was 480 at the hubs..550 560 fly





creedonsr20det said:


> the gt3 aint that light!!yes alot more aerodynamic..as for lag porches aint rocket fast down low either.the flat six really pulls at high revs..also a twin turbo powered 600 to 650 bhp gtr wouldnt be laggy either..2860-5s when mapped correctly can be very responsive
> 
> A dyno proven 650bhp r32 should eat a gt3 on a straight line no question.
> 
> My old car pulled half a car length(mininum starting at 3000rpm) in 2nd and 3rd gear on a 2006 carrera s.by the end of 4th i was well over 2 car lenghts ahead and still pulling.he eventually slowly passed me when i was flat in 5th simply because he had an extra gear,Think that model carrera s were around 355 or 360 bhp.My car at the time was running 324bhp 298.9 ft lbs torque.180sx stripped to the knickers Hks [email protected] bar and step 1hks cams,power fc d-jetro.


Glad lm not the only one who thinks the same.

So the question is, is the 650bhp r32 in question a proven dyno 650bhp, or does he not know how to drive his car and need a bit more practice?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

mapped correctly or not, a 600+bhp Skyline MUST be driven like you're trying to break it, or you won't be as quick as the numbers might suggest. Had I really been on my game I think I'd have beaten than GT3 outright (would have helped if we started even instead of him going and me chasing).

Nonetheless, it was mostly the interest of watching a GT3 from behind, hearing the rorty and surprisingly loud exhaust, and how quick that car is - must be ridiculously simply to go fast in (straight - no 911 can get around the fact that the engine is in the worst possible place! Hence, I'm not brave enough to flog a 911 around a track - I just know that the rear end will come out on me).

But I'm motivated to drive my car hard now. With the weather warming up and the exotics coming out of winter storage, I think it's time to order some toluene and switch over to a more aggressive map...and then drive the balls off my car!

I've mapped out my shuffle though completely, don't want to see that coming back!!


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

Its not all about going fast in a straight line, yea a GTR will beat a GT3 on the straight, but the GT3 will beat the GTR on the corners.

Personally I would rather have a GT3, if i hadn't bought my new R32 I would have bought a GT3.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

SB-Performance said:


> Mine wasnt in a pub either, it was on a road. I know your having a hard time believing me, i dont have to lie about it or exaggerate at all as I have nothing to prove to you, Ive had way quicker cars than an E36 M3 too...but fact of the matter is, what I have said happened happened, like it or not; im not saying it is an allround quicker car, just saying when my 2 friends in their Gallardo's tried to get away, they coudnt...blame it on the driver, blame it on him having the top down, blame it on the shoes he was wearing; it happened...the 10+people who saw it can vouch for that.


Lol. I'm not saying I don't believe you at all. I'm saying that your can hasn't a hope in hells chance against one of those if both cars are driven properly. Maybe he wasn't keen on street racing?



SB-Performance said:


> Gallardos arent too special in a straight line, just last weekend I had around 6 runs against my mate in his Gallardo whilst I was in my E36 M3 Evo, they were dead even up to about 120-130mph, where we slowed down.


Just because you seemed to have 'beaten' one. Not much thought gone into your evaluation process eh?

Let's leave it here shall we?:smokin:


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Howsie said:


> Lol. I'm not saying I don't believe you at all. I'm saying that your can hasn't a hope in hells chance against one of those if both cars are driven properly. Maybe he wasn't keen on street racing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, my evaluation process wasnt the best, but there were 2 Gallardos on that day (wedding), one with a more relaxed driver, the other one of those "I do anything to win" guys...so he was keen, just maybe not good,lol. So it wasnt a 1 off, it was around 7/8 runs with 2 Gallardos.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Bucky said:


> Its not all about going fast in a straight line, yea a GTR will beat a GT3 on the straight, but the GT3 will beat the GTR on the corners.
> 
> Personally I would rather have a GT3, if i hadn't bought my new R32 I would have bought a GT3.


a GT3 would probably be a lot of fun and fairly brainless to drive and maintain. I can never consider one because I've just got far too much committed in my long and difficult relationship with my R32. Hell, nearly every girl I've ever dated, including my marriage, has been an easier relationship! :runaway:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I never realized Gallardo's were that slow ,lol.

On a track drivern properly the lambo would win every time,street racing is no benchmark for performance .


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

kismetcapitan said:


> a GT3 would probably be a lot of fun and fairly brainless to drive and maintain. I can never consider one because I've just got far too much committed in my long and difficult relationship with my R32. Hell, nearly every girl I've ever dated, including my marriage, has been an easier relationship! :runaway:


I am the same, I have committed alot of time and money into my build now. If the car I have now wasn't for sale at the time I would have bought a GT2 or GT3.
One of them things isn't it.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

stealth said:


> I never realized Gallardo's were that slow ,lol.
> 
> On a track drivern properly the lambo would win every time,street racing is no benchmark for performance .


it's a very practical one. Licensed and plated cars are usually used on the street, not the track. That's why the Nurburgring is so hallowed - it simulates real world street driving conditions. QED: street racing is a valid benchmark for performance, particularly when said cars never see a track in their lifetimes.

And on a track, I would not hesitate to lay a £1000 bet against any Lamborghini, although the Gallardo is superior to the Murcielago on tight Tsukuba-type tracks.

But long straight streets and sweeping highways are where these cars dwell. I drive in the real world, not GT4.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> mapped correctly or not, a 600+bhp Skyline MUST be driven like you're trying to break it, or you won't be as quick as the numbers might suggest. Had I really been on my game I think I'd have beaten than GT3 outright (would have helped if we started even instead of him going and me chasing).
> 
> Nonetheless, it was mostly the interest of watching a GT3 from behind, hearing the rorty and surprisingly loud exhaust, and how quick that car is - must be ridiculously simply to go fast in (straight - no 911 can get around the fact that the engine is in the worst possible place! Hence, I'm not brave enough to flog a 911 around a track - I just know that the rear end will come out on me).
> 
> ...


Thats more like it!

As a skyline owner, this is what l want to hear.

We all could have bought german but we chose GTR ( almost bought a left hooker yellow 993 turbo), yes the gtr has its faults but they can be corrected, as for the gt3 going around corners faster, yes it can, but remember it is a race car firstly, for the road.

The 32's,33's and 34's in my opinion off the production line were cars for the road in the shadow of the race versions.

But it is possible to make the gtr just as fast if not faster round bends than the gt3..... thats why you have camber adjusters.:thumbsup:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

YeahI know all about the the Nurburgring ,but over here some twat in pimped up Corsa with a Halfords bake bean can exhaust will tear up the road to take on a GTR and these assholes dont seem to care if they kill themselves ,seen it loads of times , they then go to a pub and tell all that will listen they have just beat a GTR . Trouble is over here if you see a decent car it's normally in traffic or going the other way , being lined up at the traffic lights with a Lambo on the other side and a clear road ahead with a nod by both drivers does not happen really , well not over here


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

you definitely need to treat yourself to a summer Saturday evening in southeast Seoul!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

SB-Performance said:


> True, my evaluation process wasnt the best, but there were 2 Gallardos on that day (wedding), one with a more relaxed driver, the other one of those "I do anything to win" guys...so he was keen, just maybe not good,lol. So it wasnt a 1 off, it was around 7/8 runs with 2 Gallardos.


Come and have a play with me the next time you're over and I'll give you a reality check.


----------



## MR-ROADRUNNER (Feb 19, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> it has been a very long time since I've driven my car in anger, and to be honest I'm rusty. Being Saturday night, and looking to run the car and clean out the pipes, I had a go with a Porsche 997 GT3 RS, those orange things.
> 
> I have to say it, the damned thing was so fast off the line. Dragged the car eight times, and it wasn't until the 5th run where I could get past him and pull definitely clear just after shifting into 4th. We were running "cat and mouse", me running chaser, so I was always dusted on the starts.
> 
> ...


Considering the age difference (chassis, suspension,weight, tyres) and cost difference.
Overall i think you did well to keep with it :smokin:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> you definitely need to treat yourself to a summer Saturday evening in southeast Seoul!


kismetcapitan its very expensive to ship a car as far as you, :bawling:could i perhaps fly to korea one saturday evening and borrow one of your cars to go out and play with???:chuckle:

opcorn:in all seriousness do you have any pics or vids of saturday night playtime??........... opcorn: no porn please!    

kev :thumbsup:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> But I'm motivated to drive my car hard now. With the weather warming up and the exotics coming out of winter storage, I think it's time to order some toluene and switch over to a more aggressive map...and then drive the balls off my car!
> 
> I've mapped out my shuffle though completely, don't want to see that coming back!!


thats d spirit!legend!!:thumbsup:toluene is 114 ron aint it?

I was browsing through youtube last night and found some quality straight line racing clips 50 to 250kms.cars involved include m5s,lambos,numerous porches,an f430 and even a 600+bhp evo 6..:smokin:Shame there is no gtrs tho..it really shows how fast these cars are and how they compare with each other..well worth a watch.Type m5board.com into youtube or check out this clip..numerous other clips under this.Quality watching:

YouTube - m5board.com: Mitsubishi Evo VI 636 HP vs BMW M5 E60 stock 50-250 km/h


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Howsie said:


> Come and have a play with me the next time you're over and I'll give you a reality check.


With which car? I have many. Against what, your Gallardo?? 
How about next time you're over, I'll get together all the people who witnessed me against the Gallardos (even the owners), they can tell you what they saw and you can tell them they didn't see it  . 

Im saying what happened on that day was true, I admitted I was wrong to say ALL Gallardos would be like this, but well, im not going to deny what happened that day. You can debate it all you want, you wasn't there, you are 1 person, there were around 10+ who saw it with their own eyes...you can tell them they are all blind, its hard to convince 10+ people that.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

You are funny. No really, you are.

Get a couple of kill stickers for your motor.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

kismetcapitan said:


> I find the scene in F&F#1 where the Supra races the F355 laughably ridiculous. A built 2JZ would be multiple car lengths ahead of an F355 by the middle of 2nd gear.
> .




Whats the retail on one of those
Think its a 360 not a 355 he races?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

TREG said:


> Whats the retail on one of those
> Think its a 360 not a 355 he races?


them Italianer cars are all the same yo - mad sloe!


"more than you can afford buddy - Ferrari!" - that man obviously never tried to own tune and maintain a Skyline GT-R...and how astonishingly fast you can sail past the £100K mark!! :chuckle:


----------



## SB-Performance (Jul 27, 2008)

Howsie said:


> You are funny. No really, you are.
> 
> Get a couple of kill stickers for your motor.


Only if you get a "No Fear" sticker for yours.

I guess you dont like it when people have a story to tell, even if it may sound unbelievable to you. The 10+ witnesses didnt believe it till we showed them....you are the clown here offering "reality checks":GrowUp:. 
Since your such a big man who wants to teach me a lesson, when you next plan on coming to West Yorkshire, PM me, ill give you my number, we meet up, then you can offer me a "reality check" in person, instead of behind a keyboard....:chuckle:

PS. Im not going to respond again to your bull, so if your serious about handing out "reality checks", big man, you know what to do!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

This is funnier by the post. READ what I have written. That is the only lesson I have for you.

I don't and have never doubted it happend what you say has happened. Heck on one day I even say an old lady in an electric wheelchair out drag (beat) a Ferrai off the line (he stalled it, I laughed). Has that sunk in? Re-read my posts. Understand them. Quit with the insults as it's boring and childish.

What I'm trying to get across to you, and failing dismially btw, it the FACT that Gallardo's are not slow cars and will eat up and spit out an E36 M3 usually. Just because you seem to have lunched one or two of them probably means that there was something wrong with them and/or they weren't being driven as hard as you were driving yours.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

looks like if Porsche can't step up to the plate, RUF sees the light and uses the Cayman as the ideal platform for their seven hundred horsepower monster:

RUF CTR3


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

My VW Camper van has thrashed a 430 Ferrari ,I is the man .the 430 was really trying but I nailed him coming out the corners making the most of my 76 bhp ,if no one belives me just ask my Hamster he was there


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

Always good to see someone who dwells in the same city... capable of beating super luxurious cars that are roughly 2-3times more than our GTRs... well, in your case... I guess it's not because your R32 is heavily tuned...


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

..........instead of all this bitching, can someone post the correct 1/4 mile times for the
"oh so fast GT3",............and the Gallardo..

Lee.


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

..just found this..
"2008 Porsche 911 GT3 RS 3.8 12.2 (MT Oct '07 Vol. 59, NO. 10)"

"Plymouth, Pontiac, Porsche" 0-60 and 1/4 mile times for Factory Stock Vehicles

..0-60...3.8 sec.............1/4 mile..12.2....mmm..any comments ?


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> mapped correctly or not, a 600+bhp Skyline MUST be driven like you're trying to break it, or you won't be as quick as the numbers might suggest.


get yourself an rb30 to experience the opposite effect:

'how can the car be this much faster with no more outright power?'


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

SB-Performance said:


> With which car? I have many. Against what, your Gallardo??
> How about next time you're over, I'll get together all the people who witnessed me against the Gallardos (even the owners), they can tell you what they saw and you can tell them they didn't see it  .
> 
> Im saying what happened on that day was true, I admitted I was wrong to say ALL Gallardos would be like this, but well, im not going to deny what happened that day. You can debate it all you want, you wasn't there, you are 1 person, there were around 10+ who saw it with their own eyes...you can tell them they are all blind, its hard to convince 10+ people that.


good grief


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

SB-Performance said:


> Only if you get a "No Fear" sticker for yours.
> 
> I guess you dont like it when people have a story to tell, even if it may sound unbelievable to you. The 10+ witnesses didnt believe it till we showed them....you are the clown here offering "reality checks":GrowUp:.
> Since your such a big man who wants to teach me a lesson, when you next plan on coming to West Yorkshire, PM me, ill give you my number, we meet up, then you can offer me a "reality check" in person, instead of behind a keyboard....:chuckle:
> ...


have a ****ing word you muppet :wavey:


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> looks like if Porsche can't step up to the plate, RUF sees the light and uses the Cayman as the ideal platform for their seven hundred horsepower monster:
> 
> RUF CTR3


they've just dropped a v8 in a 911 as well (ruf)


----------



## JOEJOETHEJOEY (Sep 20, 2009)

I've never had the pleasure of meeting another near match rival when I get to drive my GTR. Normally during the weekend. I've met a few GTRs coming in the opposite direction though and all I get to do is flash the headlights or show a wave. 

The closest thing to a burn up was when I was tailgated by a new gen M3 and CLS 63 AMG. Both together!!!!!! Needless to say they both ate dust. ;P


----------



## RIGGERZ (Jan 18, 2010)

I believe in a straight o-100 my GT-R would out run my GT3 RS.
But the RS would dust it round country roads.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

an interesting footnote - about a month ago, a friend told me that he heard through the exotic car grapevine about this GT3 owner bragging endlessly about he managed to dust my Skyline - there are only two gunmetal R32s in Korea, and one isn't really running, and the other (mine) did race a GT3 so people have figured out it was me...anyways, the GT3 guy goes on and on about his car being a "Skyline Killer". I suppose he did - if you only count up to 80kph! And at the very end of it all I completely backed off because he dove into fairly heavy traffic and wove through cars with inches to spare - I might race on streets, but never with cars that close - 50 meters away at least!


----------



## cooljustin (Jun 6, 2009)

Hmm.. certainly not mine..... hehe I have never encounterd porsche on the road. But beware... Taxi drivers in Seoul are totally insane!!! They think they are F1 drivers especially those on 88 olympic roads... going at nearly 200km with their LPI sonatas... gee... lol


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

I find that Gallardos have really good corner exit power, driven well they are very hard to beat.


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

Sidious said:


> I find that Gallardos have really good corner exit power, driven well they are very hard to beat.


how much does a Gallardo cost again, lol...


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

TJB said:


> ..just found this..
> "2008 Porsche 911 GT3 RS 3.8 12.2 (MT Oct '07 Vol. 59, NO. 10)"
> 
> "Plymouth, Pontiac, Porsche" 0-60 and 1/4 mile times for Factory Stock Vehicles
> ...


how much does a porsche 911 GT3 RS cost again.. lol...


----------



## Booooh (Sep 29, 2008)

the dentist said:


> how much does a porsche 911 GT3 RS cost again.. lol...


It's cheap ... compared to a GT2 anyways  ...

Ben


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Sidious said:


> I find that Gallardos have really good corner exit power, driven well they are very hard to beat.


This is true; unless it's a straight line, a Gallardo is more formidable than a Murcielago. They just change directions so competently. But if you're racing in twisty bits (or having to dodge traffic), Porsches are the toughest, and even Gallardos can be left behind by a Skyline GT-R. Not the Turbos, but the GT3 RS and those pesky Carrera GTs. But a 600bhp GT-R, driven like you're running from a bank job you just pulled, can edge them both out. And let's NOT get into how I know this for a fact...


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> This is true; unless it's a straight line, a Gallardo is more formidable than a Murcielago. They just change directions so competently. But if you're racing in twisty bits (or having to dodge traffic), Porsches are the toughest, and even Gallardos can be left behind by a Skyline GT-R. Not the Turbos, but the GT3 RS and those pesky Carrera GTs. But a 600bhp GT-R, driven like you're running from a bank job you just pulled, can edge them both out. And let's NOT get into how I know this for a fact...


You ever thought about using a shorter final drive ratio?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Sidious said:


> You ever thought about using a shorter final drive ratio?


yep, an R34 Getrag swap is on my short list of mods to do (mated to R32 diffs will shorten the final drive quite a bit). Should really increase drivability all-round I think.


----------



## the dentist (Nov 24, 2009)

gavman said:


> have a ****ing word you muppet :wavey:


+1....


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry but a lot of you seem to have some weak powered GTR's, a 500hp lambo gallardo beating some :runaway: Need to upgrade guys, keep the flag waving


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

SB-Performance said:


> Gallardos arent too special in a straight line, just last weekend I had around 6 runs against my mate in his Gallardo whilst I was in my E36 M3 Evo, they were dead even up to about 120-130mph, where we slowed down.


 Sorry for being late to the party but may I just say.. HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAA - yeah right! 

Was the Lambo running on 6 cylinders? Or has your mate got REALLY short legs that can't fully depress the loud pedal? :clap:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Bazza_g was that your Gallardo once being worked on by Maj in Crans? I think it had some immobliser problem ? did you also have that black 34?


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

This 911 gt3 rs didn't seem very quick compared to my old shed :chuckle:


YouTube - ‪Skyline R32 GTR VS Porsche 911 GT3 RS Bedford 23/04/11 Pt 2‬‏

He had much better tyres than me too


----------



## Eaze (Jun 19, 2009)

I beat a 911 when I left the port in Bremerhaven, Germany lol.


----------



## Jacey Boy (Apr 24, 2005)

Micky Hanson said:


> 355 are not that fast!
> but what a sound truly unique
> when decatted with tubi's even better


Nothing beats it for noise, this makes the hairs stand on end!!

YouTube - ‪Ferrari 355 with Tubi Style exhaust in Japan‬‏


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> Bazza_g was that your Gallardo once being worked on by Maj in Crans? I think it had some immobliser problem ? did you also have that black 34?


Not guilty your honour - must be another bazza as I'm yet to venture into Lambownership :thumbsup:


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Jacey Boy said:


> Nothing beats it for noise, this makes the hairs stand on end!!
> 
> YouTube - ***x202a;Ferrari 355 with Tubi Style exhaust in Japan***x202c;‏


I think this is the best sounding car you can buy at around 40k ,I was going to buy instead of gtr but thought for a bit more I would get a brand new gtr plus alot quicker 

Still have a soft spot for 355 though,anybody ever had one?


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Another 355 noise clip:






I've never owned one but I have driven one with a normal H-pattern box and I absolutely loved it! A thorough drivers car with offset pedal box which takes a bit to get used to, but I love the 355.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Not a 355*

But I recently had a decent drive in a Challenge Stradale for the first time and the noise they make is sen-bloody sational. 
Hairs on the back of the neck stuff. Like a Le mans prototype at full chat.
Lovely sweet handling car too if not exactly everyday practical.

Appreciating asset at the moment , as long as you dont actually drive them!


----------

